# Urinal blaster



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I might have posted this before but it's a goody. I don't put a urinal back on the wall unless I blast it for 15 -20 minutes.









Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Hmmmm......


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> I might have posted this before but it's a goody. I don't put a urinal back on the wall unless I blast it for 15 -20 minutes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


That's a good idea, I've ran a hose off a faucet before, nice to blow everything down after a good deliming and auger.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Good job


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So how do you know the water is going down the drain and not up the vent?


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> So how do you know the water is going down the drain and not up the vent?


First you make sure by running enough water to make sure before the button up part.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Coolcanuck said:


> That's a good idea, I've ran a hose off a faucet before, nice to blow everything down after a good deliming and auger.



That is a good idea. We pour/force water down the open pipe and it ain't pretty.

David


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> So how do you know the water is going down the drain and not up the vent?


You find out by disconnecting the hose from the vacuum breaker and lower it down into bucket. If skank water comes out into the bucket, you were merely filling up the vent, and have to rod it again. If nothing comes out, you cleared it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Great device.


----------

